# New Laser Printer

## cbrese

I want to buy a new Lasser printer. Does anyone have a suggestion?

I don't want to spend a lot of money but I'd like to get something that's well supported and is fairly quick.

----------

## delta407

I got a Lexmark E210 for under a hundred bucks (after an interesting series of price matches and rebates) -- I can print to it just fine from Gentoo and it's good quality (for text anyway  :Wink: ).

----------

## pjp

Does it take document formatting?  Different fonts etc?  In other words, is it worthy of printing a resume?

----------

## delta407

Well, yeah, the driver handles everything quite nicely. You can print graphics, but the dithering just plain sucks. On black and white pages (such as resumes), it looks great. And I've even done some light greys with success, just don't make 'em too dark or it'll dither it down the tubes.  :Wink: 

Anyway, I don't think you'll find it that cheaply ever again; it's sort of like having all the planets in the solar system line up simultaneously. It happens once in a great while and only for a short period of time. (I had a ten-hour window -- the overlap of one store's rebate offer and another store's new retail price and the first store was only open 10 hours that Sunday. Good luck with that one...)

----------

## pjp

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> Well, yeah, the driver handles everything quite nicely. You can print graphics, but the dithering just plain sucks. On black and white pages (such as resumes), it looks great. And I've even done some light greys with success, just don't make 'em too dark or it'll dither it down the tubes. 

 Graphics would be nice, but not that important.  I've been hoping to find a straight paper path, but those aren't available without alot of cash.

 *Quote:*   

> Anyway, I don't think you'll find it that cheaply ever again; it's sort of like having all the planets in the solar system line up simultaneously. It happens once in a great while and only for a short period of time. (I had a ten-hour window -- the overlap of one store's rebate offer and another store's new retail price and the first store was only open 10 hours that Sunday. Good luck with that one...)

 The E210 is listed as $149 on their website, so less might not be too difficult.  Under $100, not likely.

Thanks for the info.

----------

## delta407

A straight paper path the E210 cannot boast. (In fact, the paper is heated as it goes over some rollers, so it's got a little bit of a bend to it once it comes out.) But, it's a good printer nonetheless, reasonably fast, and no inkjet can come close to the text quality.

Speaking of inkjets, I got a Lexmark Z65 for all my color printing; the thing was two hundred bucks but is really fast, produces excellent quality prints, and just plain old good to look at. The buttons actually have a shiny finish and glow a cool yellowish-green when the printer is on. Very cool printer.

----------

## cbrese

Thanks for all the suggestions.  Has anyone used the Samsung ML-1210?

I think it's between the E210 and the ML-1210 now

----------

## pjp

Maybe this reference  will help.

To make your decision harder, I've ben considering one of these.  (Printing status)

----------

## pjp

I was reviewing some printers.  Something occurred to me regarding the E210.

 *delta407 wrote:*   

> You can print graphics, but the dithering just plain sucks.

 And yet, according to this  the E210 works perfectly.  That link also suggests:  *Quote:*   

> Seems to be a relabeled Samsung ML-4500.

 Which isn't important, I just thought it interesting since Lexmark is its own 

company.  Nothing says they can't rebadge.

So naturally, I'm skeptical of claims that the Brother HL-1440 will work perfectly.

 *Quote:*   

> 15 ppm.
> 
> Fast printing from Linux/Ghostscript.
> 
> Parallel and USB interface included.
> ...

 Especially considering that last line.  Not crazy about the RAM issue either.

----------

## richw

 *kanuslupus wrote:*   

> So naturally, I'm skeptical of claims that the Brother HL-1440 will work perfectly.
> 
> 

 

I've got the 1450 i have yet to try to get it working under linux but there is a driver for the 1450 and i think it will work under the 1440 (the driver for is for a printer lower down the model page but works with these printers, i will hopefully try latter!)

It does have a straight paper path but when i have tired it the paper came out slightly bent (i was using thick card at the time).

Memory wise it uses 72pin simms the printer can be a bit fussy as i tired serval different ones but i just matched some up on crucial.com to save me hassle (i was going to get some from crucial.com anyway)

In the uk you can buy long life toners - they "6000" pages compared to "3000" pages of the standard toner but there about 50% more. The samungs over here come with a "starter" toner i think they quote life as "1500" pages.

Richard

----------

## pjp

Thanks for the info.  Let us know your results when you try it out.  Graphics too  :Very Happy: 

----------

## richw

sorry for the very late reply i've been a bit busy and i don't really understand  linux much  :Rolling Eyes:  and i had a bit of a time trying to get the printer working but i have it working now (used CUPS  :Smile:  ) 

Yes is good, graphics aren't bad, photos don't come out well (why are you trying to print them on a B&W laser anyway?  :Rolling Eyes:  )

the 1440 is a GDI printer, which might be a bit of a pain trying to get to work under linux (the 1450 is hardware i knew paying a bit more was a good idea!!).

With CUPS's it appears i don't have much control over the printer (res, toner save on or off etc etc) i'm not too fussed but i suppose if i got the "orginal" linux driver to work then i would have a choice (i tired and failed).

I hope its of use to some people  and again sorry about posting late.

Richard

----------

